# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Pi-Bot, complete robot kit for anyone interested in building and programming robots, Melissa Jawaharlal, Los Angeles, Caliornia, USA

## Airicist

"Pi-Bot: The Next Great Tool for Learning Arduino Robotics!" on Kickstarter by Melissa Jawaharlal

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 14, 2014




> Melissa Jawaharlal giving an update about Pi-Bot on Pi Day!

----------


## Airicist

Pi-Bot on Take Part Live!

Published on Mar 19, 2014




> Check out STEM Center USA Co-Founder Melissa Jawaharlal on Take Part Live with the Pi-Bot! Like what you see?

----------

